# SMS senden - zulassen oder nicht



## gladiator09 (1. Apr 2008)

hey leute!

ich habs jetzt geschafft am handy eine MessageConnection aufzumachen und eine SMS zu senden...

aber der fragt mich jedes mal vor dem senden, ob ich es zulassen will oder nicht... kann man das irgendwie ausschalten?

mfg,
gladiator


----------



## Jockel (1. Apr 2008)

Ggf. kann man das mit einer Signierung des MIDlets umgehen. Hängt aber vom jeweiligem Gerät ab -> RTM.


----------



## gladiator09 (1. Apr 2008)

und wie genau könnte sowas funktionieren??

mfg


----------



## Jockel (3. Apr 2008)

Such mal nach "Zertifikaten" respektive "j2me certificate". Ein Blick in die Doku des Vendors von deinem Gerät dürte auch aufschlussreich sein.


----------

